# Mosquitos!



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok, we are on our 15 journey through the Southeaster part of the country.

And as you all know, this time of year that means bugs, especially the pesky mosquito!

Other than the obvious, keep the screen closed, etc.

Anyone have any ideas on keeping the little buggers OUT of the cabin. DEET works for the humans, how 'bout my OB?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok, I heard this somewhere and tried it: Listerine and a spray bottle (I cut it w/ water about half and half). We sprayed around the outside of the door and just kept the bottle on the steps to respray every now and then. Of course while we were outside, we were all sprayed down, burning citronella sticks and coils, etc. No one ever got bit and there was only ONE mosquitoe that made it into the camper. If it was the Listerine or something else, I can't say - but it was worth a try and I'll probably do it again - it was a cheap solution (I bought the "same as Listerine" store brand). Good luck!


----------



## Livin4weekenz (Aug 26, 2007)

We bought these things called inhibitors from Coleman some years ago they work with the mosquito deleto system. They are battery operated fans with a gel pack scent thingy in the bottom that repels them.

We use them in and out of the camper I think you can find them at Coleman.com(don't know how to put a link)


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

tell the kids to close the door.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

ED_RN said:


> tell the kids to close the door.


Does that work for you?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Didn t work for me....lol


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

dont forget the dw and the kids.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

This has worked very effectively for me - I slather DW with mosquito attractant (I forget the name of it) and then I place her about three feet in front of the door (outside, of course). The boys and I slip inside the Outback and leave the door open. We then herd any mosquitoes that are in the TT toward the open door. They take a sniff, turn and see all the other mosquitoes that have landed on DW, and they fly right to her. We then SLAM the door and the boys and I enjoy a movie and cookies and milk. Works like a charm every time.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Thermacell!


----------



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

Have you ever noticed that when you go into a bakery or other retail establishment, that there is a curtain of air that hits you as you enter the store? This is to keep the flies, mosquitos and other fling critters out. So what if you did that with a fan mounted at the top of your door?


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> This has worked very effectively for me - I slather DW with mosquito attractant (I forget the name of it) and then I place her about three feet in front of the door (outside, of course). The boys and I slip inside the Outback and leave the door open. We then herd any mosquitoes that are in the TT toward the open door. They take a sniff, turn and see all the other mosquitoes that have landed on DW, and they fly right to her. We then SLAM the door and the boys and I enjoy a movie and cookies and milk. Works like a charm every time.


LOL! Mmmm, this explains an awful lot of my bites........ think dh gets his plays from a similar handbook!

I like the fan idea, will also try the Listerine. I use DEET and as long as I'm outside, they still are attracted to me rather than the rest of the family, clearly I'm a mosquito love magnet - oh, the joy!


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

After we're in for the night, DH goes around with a dish towel and whirls it around, smacking any flying insects. This doesn't keep them out, but it's amazingly effective in eliminating them once they're in...not 100%, usually, but it really cuts back on the ones that make it through the night. I really like the new wallpaper in the 250RS. You can hardly see where he's been.


----------



## DMG (Apr 28, 2009)

On people, try Bath and Body Works Eucalyptus Spearmint body lotion. I haven't been bitten once while wearingit. It smells grat and you don't have to shower it off before sleeping. Original Lysterine also stops the bites from itching.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If it works in N J, I ve got to try it, Thanks


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Paul if you have access to a hose where you are camping the Ortho Mosquito B Gon Hose End, 32 oz did a great job for us on our last weekend trip over Memorial Weekend. Bugs/Mosquitoes were pretty heavy on Friday night when I pulled in, sprayed the area down and didn't see them quantity all weekend. I was able to spray down three sites, all friends and didn't use 1/2 the bottle.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Y-Guy said:


> Paul if you have access to a hose where you are camping the Ortho Mosquito B Gon Hose End, 32 oz did a great job for us on our last weekend trip over Memorial Weekend. Bugs/Mosquitoes were pretty heavy on Friday night when I pulled in, sprayed the area down and didn't see them quantity all weekend. I was able to spray down three sites, all friends and didn't use 1/2 the bottle.


I thought about doing something like this...so the CG doesn't care?


----------

